# Come funziona il divorzio breve, approvato ieri



## perplesso (23 Aprile 2015)

[h=2]La  nuova legge riduce il periodo di tempo tra separazione e divorzio,  anticipa il momento dello scioglimento della comunione dei beni e vale  anche per le cause in corso[/h] 									
 			 			 			 				23 aprile 2015






 			 			 			 						 			 				Mercoledì 22 aprile la Camera ha approvato definitivamente il  disegno di legge che introduce in Italia il cosiddetto divorzio breve.  Il testo, che semplifica e velocizza le procedure per divorziare, era  stato approvato dalla Camera il 29 maggio del 2014 e modificato dal  Senato il 18 marzo 2015. Il provvedimento era dunque tornato alla Camera  per la lettura finale dove è stato votato con 398 voti a favore, 28  contrari e 6 astensioni.
 La nuova legge è composta da tre articoli:
 - prevede che i tempi della separazione vengano ridotti dagli attuali  tre anni a dodici mesi in caso di “separazione giudiziale” (quando cioè  il divorzio viene chiesto da uno dei due coniugi) e a sei mesi quando  la separazione è invece consensuale.
 - fa decorrere la separazione dalla comparsa dei coniugi davanti al  presidente del tribunale (e non, come approvato la prima volta alla alla  Camera, dalla notifica dell’atto).
 - anticipa il momento dello scioglimento della comunione dei beni tra  i coniugi: prima si realizzava solo con il passaggio in giudicato della  sentenza di separazione, ora la comunione «si scioglie nel momento in  cui il presidente del tribunale autorizza i coniugi a vivere separati».
 - disciplina la fase transitoria: la nuova legge si applica anche ai procedimenti in corso.
 - la nuova legge non prevede il cosiddetto “divorzio immediato” o “divorzio breve”,  in assenza cioè di un periodo di separazione: al Senato il Partito  Democratico e la relatrice del disegno di legge, Rosanna Filippin,  avevano ritirato il comma 2 dell’articolo 1 che lo prevedeva poiché  diversi senatori del PD, NCD, FI e UDC si erano dichiarati contrari.
 Il divorzio in Italia è stato introdotto il primo dicembre del 1970,  al termine di una seduta parlamentare di oltre 18 ore, con la legge n.  898 detta “Baslini-Fortuna” dal nome dei due parlamentari promotori.  Quattro anni dopo, il 12 e 13 maggio 1974, dopo che 1 milione e 300mila  firme furono depositate alla Cassazione per chiedere il referendum  abrogativo della legge, l’87 per cento degli italiani andarono a votare:  i “no” ottennero il 59,30 per cento, i “sì” il 40,7. La Baslini-Fortuna  fu definitivamente confermata. Vi furono successive modifiche, in  particolare con le leggi 436/1978 e 74/1987: con quest’ultima si  ridussero i tempi necessari per arrivare alla sentenza definitiva.

il testo della nuova legge:

http://www.camera.it/leg17/465?tema=divorzio#m

il link dell'articolo del Post:

http://www.ilpost.it/2015/04/23/divorzio-breve-legge/


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

non capisco la storia dello scioglimento della comunione dei beni... anche prima, all'atto della separazione legale, era prevista la separazione dei beni.


----------



## disincantata (24 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> non capisco la storia dello scioglimento della comunione dei beni... anche prima, all'atto della separazione legale, era prevista la separazione dei beni.



Ho pensato la stessa cosa.


----------

